# Grouse opener



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

Just went and bought some shells and I am heading up to the camping lot tomorrow, gonna slay them grouse and I will be up there for 4 days....Good luck to everyone that goes out hunting them tasty critters.....and I hope everyone has a good time....The DAWG


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

hey thanks man, planning on heading out Saturday morning early for the opener. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I wish I had tonight and tomorrow off to go camping and chase grouse! My buddy and I will be heading out on monday around noon when we get out of school though, so that'll bring some relief from the hunting itch


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope you all have a good hunt! I was planning a trip out with the kids, and Girl Friend. BUTTTTTT..... :evil: :evil: :evil: I lost the motor in my 2006 Ford, and the dealer tells me that I wont have a truck for two weeks. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 

This will be the last F-found O-on R-road D-dead I ever get!!!!! When this comes out of the shop with a "new motor" I will be selling it, and going back to a Dodge Cummins :lol: :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Just get a tacoma and forget about it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

How about some reports from those who went out today? How'd you do?


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> How about some reports from those who went out today? How'd you do?


HJB and I went out, and busted 5 nice size blues between the 2 of us. Had a great time!


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

FC2Tuber said:


> ChaserOfAllBirds said:
> 
> 
> > How about some reports from those who went out today? How'd you do?
> ...


What elevation were you at? I went out this morning and didn't see a single bird. Though I did get right between two bugling elk. One had a 6 point rack on one side and then looked like irregular 2 points on the other (huge body though) The other one was 4-5 points, also a decent bull. The big one was about 100 yards away. Didn't see a dang bird though, I tell ya I must be doing something wrong here in utah. Back in Idaho where I'm from I shot these things all the time. I can't even find them here.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Me and the wife went out today. Jumped one bird twice but never got a shot. It actually scared the wife one time. She did get to hear a doe talking though. It stood 30 yds away staring at her. We had a good time.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I didnt see a single bird. One of the guys I took up saw 1 bird but couldnt get a shot off. The other guy saw 3 birds and missed them all. I am going out again in the morning. Hopefully I get into something.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not any expert, HJB was kind of showing me the ropes of grouse hunting. 

I'm really not sure of the elevation. We were just looking for pines and berrys and usually saw them in the areas that had an abundance of both. We didn't see any birds in trees, all we're jumped, and 4 out of the 5 were shot out of the air. We killed one as he was running.


----------



## Desert Mutt (Sep 13, 2007)

My grouse opener, a couple of good days.

saturday Belle and Silka and some blues.


Sunday was even better. Belle and me with a nice ruffy.

and some more blues


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that a red phase Ruffie in the bottom pic?? If so, yep, I'm jealous. Actually, I'm in the same boat as Taxidermist.... had to move and have an expired truck reg so I didn't get out.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I finally got into some grouse  . We were hunting around up above where our job was and hiked around for about an hour and and then started driving back down. As we were driving we saw a grouse run acrossed the road. We parked the truck and got out and jumped one of them and nailed it. We then started walking around for more and sure enough jumped another one and I shot it and it went down. I guess I didnt hit it that good because we never found it :x . We looked for over an hour. When I opened the grouse up I noticed he only had black berries in him. Red berries were far more abundant.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It was nice geting out again in the mountions. Didn't see a single bird at all. but that ok got watch teh dog work and got out of the city and injoy god country. Maybe friday I will be able to find a couple for the dogs.


----------



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

My Dad and I went out on Sat. Morning and enjoyed the nice fall weather. We nailed a ruffed pretty fast out of the gate, and expected to see a lot more birds. After walking for another hour, we jumped one blue, and missed him. That's all we saw, but we had a great day out.


----------

